Ask HN: What are your greatest tips to hire freelancers? - ZenoSchool
======
matbram
Don't take their word that they can do something. Never hire without proof of
their skills and examples of their work.

Also, communication is a big factor in hiring a freelancer. If you are
outsourcing something to someone in another part of the world, watch out for
timezone differences as well as making sure the person is a good communicator.

It's also just good general advice to always have them invoice you, just so
you can have it on record for tax purposes.

------
crystalPalace
Have a contract ready as soon as possible. Don't leave your freelancers
hanging. It's better for both of you if you are under contract.

